# Dumping Gingerbread



## kevingunther (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I am on the Droid X Gingerbread .602 rooted. I have been really dissapointed with this phone ever since the Gingerbread upgrade. I honestly think the phone has gotten progressively worse since I purchased it on release day. Im not saying that there haven't been some significant upgrades since Eclair but it just seems like the features are not necessarily worth the battery life and 3G connection issues I have had since upgrading.

My question is this: Is it possible to use the old Froyo SBF in order to get back to a stable version of Froyo. My biggest grip is the Mobile Hotspot that I pay $20 a month for and can hardly use. When it works it works well but most of the time it cuts out and always requires me to reboot my phone before and after every use. Maybe a Gingerbread purge wont solve all my problems but its worth a shot at this point because I want to love this phone again.

-KG


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, the bootloader is the same version for froyo and gb at the moment so you can use either sbf. I would probably do an sbf of 602 to get a fresh start as it has vastly better battery life than 340. Then use the one click droid 3 root and then get a free tethering program.


----------



## kevingunther (Sep 17, 2011)

So you would suggest sticking with GB .602? Do you run into the tethering issues and 3G/1X dropout issues?

Thanks for the quick reply!

-KG


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Don't have any real advice other than yes, you can SBF back to Froyo and stay there.

mcp770 beat me to it. But as he suggested, I would try .602 with a clean slate before heading back to .340 for good.


----------



## kevingunther (Sep 17, 2011)

I tried to sbf back but it didnt wipe my phone. I lost root and rerooted but my guess is that I didn't do my phone much help. Do I have to wipe before I SBF?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

kevingunther said:


> I tried to sbf back but it didnt wipe my phone. I lost root and rerooted but my guess is that I didn't do my phone much help. Do I have to wipe before I SBF?


SBF, then do a factory reset/wipe via stock recovery. Power off device > hold home + power.. for Froyo then press search, navigate to wipe data/cache and use the camera button to select, for GB hold volume up + down, then use the power button to select the same option.


----------



## Rocko (Jun 10, 2011)

For me GB sucks. I have tried every way to install it and the bugs are just not worth the hassle. I am now on rooted and cleaned froyo and will be staying here until they fix all the issues with gb.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

I think the key statement in your post was "since release day" I got my first X ends of August 2010, just had it replaced( bad lcd) with a newer red tab unit. I'm getting way faster 3g speeds and rock solid performance overall....


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

What is "red tab"?


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

The pull tab to get the battery out. Older phones were gold, new ones are red


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow, my DX was so much faster and better all around with GB than it was on .340 Froyo. Something must be wrong with your phone. And yes, I am talking about stock GB.


----------

